# just called D* and got a free HD DVR...



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

I am in the process of finishing out my media room with surround sound and the addition of an HD Television...so I decided to see what kind of a deal I could get on an upgrade from an SD DVR to and HD. 

I know deals sometime differ depending on your history with D*...I have been with them for 9 years, have four DVR's, one of which is HD, I purchase their premium programming package, to include the HD package....

At any rate...I just told the guy my story....asked what the best offer was available, and he offered up a new HDDVR for $19.95 shipping and handling, plus free installation of a new 5 LNB dish (this is of course a lease not own box and two year service extension). He said he couldn't guarantee whether it would be the Tivo HR10 or the new D* HR20 DVR, but that the D* model is available in the Dallas area, and that was what I would most likely get.

Granted, I would prefer another HR10-250...but free ($20) is free....

Seems like a pretty good deal right now out there for the taking...just wanted to share for those of you that may want to take advantage.

Good luck.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

They give you an estimate as to when you may get it? I thought they were only available in the LA areas until the 17th. I'm assuming they are sending you the hr20 and not an hdtivo.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

I am scheduled for an install on the 21st of September...like I said in my original post, he said he couldn't tell me which box I would get...

He indicated that the HR20 is available here in Dallas (may be Customer Service BS), but I might bet an HR10-250 (Even better)

Regardless, $20 seems like a pretty darn good deal regardless of the box they deliver.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The HR20 is now readily available through BestBuy... with some stores even having stock on hand (to carry out with you).

The "LA" only was only for the first weekish or so.

I just checked BestBuy.com
According to the site, three of the BestBuy's in the area (including the one 3 miles away), has them available IN Store (60477)


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I've been holding out for November, my 10 year anniversary with DTV, to call and try and get an HD Tivo for free.

Its gotten very difficult lately to hold on however ,as there is major good HD content due this and next month I wish to record.

I called a year ago and got the HD receiver. Do you think they will hook me up now (as in this month short of my 10 year) if i call?

Reason I ask, I am dead serious about leaving DTV if I cant get a hookup. Their SD content is half the resoltuin of my local cable and the cable co's been offering some amazing deals.

As Nov approaches I get more and more nervous, upset stomach, etc just knowing I have to stand by my decision.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

All you can do is call.

Some new users have gotten them for free, while some "charter" members had to pay...

There really hasn't been a solid pattern yet


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

When I called for HD originally I tried and tried and got no love from DTV. When i set my father up 6 months ago with HD, no love.

But this time I have an ultimatum and Im sticking to it even if it means I have to find a new tv service.

Just talking in this thread about it is makign my stomach upset. Can someoen else call in my place and hook me up please?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Best offer I got was $100 off either the HR10 or HR20, which wasn't yet available when I called. I'm still trying to decide which one I want. As of now I'm leaning towards the HR20 just to have the option for whatever new channels become available in mpeg-4 only. Maybe when I call back they'll have a better offer.


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

What's the advantage of getting an HR20 now? Are there any new HD Channels available now that it can receive besides locals? How can I find if the new HD Locals are available in my area now? I can only get NBC with a waiver and I am to far to use OTA.

-Joe


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> The HR20 is now readily available through BestBuy... with some stores even having stock on hand (to carry out with you).
> 
> The "LA" only was only for the first weekish or so.
> 
> ...


I tried BB in Tinley but the guys there never heard of HR20. I'm thinking of maybe waiting. Not sure about anything right now. Anyway, thanks for all the work and info you've provided Earl.


----------



## FeeFi (Sep 8, 2006)

Usually the easiest way to find what you want is to find the SKU for Best Buy. I searched the website and here is the SKU #7959051. Just ask for this and they can look it up on their computer.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

finaldiet said:


> I tried BB in Tinley but the guys there never heard of HR20. I'm thinking of maybe waiting. Not sure about anything right now. Anyway, thanks for all the work and info you've provided Earl.


Maybe I'll have to stop by there on the way home..... and *educate* them...  (Like I did to the Orland guys last weekend)


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I want some in depth user reviews of the HR20 before I would even consider one.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> I want some in depth user reviews of the HR20 before I would even consider one.


When I called two weeks ago about getting an HD DVR (in the generic sense) I was, in the course of the conversation which went off on a few tangents, offered a free DirecTV plus DVR, which I was told has the same user interface as the HR20 (it's the R15, if I'm not mistaken). I think I could have had an H20 instead if I'd wanted, but I had more use for an SD DVR than an HD non-DVR receiver. Anyway, I was told I could get a pretty good feel for the HR20 from that, considering I've only ever used TiVo-powered DVR's to this point. I haven't had all that much chance to use it, but unless I really hate it, I'm leaning towards an HR20 just to have access to any new HD channels that might come along, which I understand will most likely only be available in mpeg-4. I have two HR10's already and whichever one I end up getting will get used much less than those.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Im on the phone with them now and the gal so far has not been offering me anything like the OPs offer.

I made sure it was clear that I am coming up on my 10 year anniversary (Nov) and that I would be switching to cable when my existing commitment was over in January.

Ok... just offered me the usual SHO free again for 6 months... $200 off the receiver... HBO for $2 a month for 6 months. boring. had those offers last time.

She went to 'hold' again, told me she would try to find something better. She's back. Giving me excuses, says the offer for the $19.95 s/h doesnt exist.

Well, its a no go. *They just lost me.* 10 years of service. They've gained at least 10 new customers over the years as a result of my recommendation. And they could not give me the deal.

if ANYONE here can tell me the code in their system to get this $19.95 deal so I can rub it in their face, please do.

If anyone from DTV is reading this and cares. You have my home number. Call me. you have a bit over 4 months to do me up right.

I knew I shouldn't have called. Now I am extremely upset and I need to go cool down.

:/


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Bosnia just called, and they will give me a free Yugo to replace my Mercedes.


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

rkester said:


> Im on the phone with them now and the gal so far has not been offering me anything like the OPs offer.
> 
> I made sure it was clear that I am coming up on my 10 year anniversary (Nov) and that I would be switching to cable when my existing commitment was over in January.
> 
> ...


Keep calling the number.. It took me 6-7 calls to get the deal. Turns out they sent me a HR20 so I had to go out and buy the HR10-250 anyway.

Another 4-5 calls to complain about the HR20 and its bugs and all I got was $150 service credit. YMMV


----------



## grendl2000 (Jan 24, 2005)

I think I need to make a vow to stop reading these threads! My HR10-250 just died, and the best D* would do for me is send someone out to look at an obviously dead box, and I had to go to considerable lengths just to get them to waive the $70 service fee.

It's not obvious to me how these distinctions are made. I have been a customer nearly 10 years and have the Premier level of service, HD package and two TiVos. I don't get Sunday Ticket, though. That must be the deal breaker.

I guess $10,000+ of business from me is not enough.

So I'm going to limp along with one box until series 3 TiVo arrives, then switch to cable. 

I am glad others are able to wring some good deals, but I'm jealous, too!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

thats just it tho. I shouldnt have to keep calling. i should be able to call and get the deal first time. i have shown them my commitment even when they didnt deserve it. and im getting nothing but sand in my face and offers of SHO for free.

i know others have gotten the deal yet they deny it exists. so they lie to me as well. doesnt make me feel like sticking with them.


----------



## grendl2000 (Jan 24, 2005)

> thats just it tho. I shouldnt have to keep calling. i should be able to call and get the deal first time. i have shown them my commitment even when they didnt deserve it. and im getting nothing but sand in my face and offers of SHO for free.


I'm with you on this. If other people have the patience to hunt for the good CSRs, more power to them. But it's absurd that you should have to beg to remain a customer. D*'s service ain't that much better than cable. When there is another TiVo option for HD, it won't be any better at all.


----------



## RexB (Apr 25, 2004)

rkester said:


> ... I shouldnt have to keep calling. i should be able to call and get the deal first time. ..


You're right, it's a shame a good customer can't get the deal, the csr's vary so much in their knowledge it sounds like lack of good communications from the top down. And the csr turnover is high.

There's no code that i know of, called 1-800-730-4742 and kept hitting the # sign until a human answered. I just got a third HR10-250 after the first two pooped out, all for the original $19.95 s/h. All but one of the csr's were helpful.



rkester said:


> Just talking in this thread about it is makign my stomach upset.


Tums work for me


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Maybe I'll have to stop by there on the way home..... and *educate* them...  (Like I did to the Orland guys last weekend)


Earl
I went to BB yesterday in Tinley and they had one HR20-700. He said it was the only one shipped to them. $399 price. I said I'd wait and see if I can upgrade my HR10's for small fee. Those guys never heard of it except one fellow who heard me asking. I was checking out the Sony 50 in. SXRD. SWEET!!


----------



## iwanTIVO (Jan 28, 2004)

> I shouldnt have to keep calling. i should be able to call and get the deal first time. i have shown them my commitment even when they didnt deserve it. and im getting nothing but sand in my face and offers of SHO for free.


I agree one call should do the trick. I tried customer service and had no success, so I tried retention (800-824-9081) and got the $19.95 HR20/new dish/install offer without any hassle. I just said I was interested in a HD DVR and the CSR did the rest. I am a ST customer if that matters. I don't know. The point is, if you didn't try retention, maybe it would be worth one more shot. Good luck.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Wow, sounds like I should have kept trying. I did get an additional $100 off, down to $199.


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

I just called and they said the HR20 is only available in LA and not anywhere else but should be soon. I said they have them at bestbuy though and she said you can get it from there but not from us at this time.


----------



## Playdoh (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd like to (re)recommend the email strategy. I emailed them about a month ago, then left town for a month.  I came back to 4 messages on my phone saying "we'd love to help you with that", etc. This was after ~2 months/7-8 times trying over the phone and getting the same old crap everyone gets. From memory, my email (sent through their website) was something like:
"Hello, I was wondering if I could get a free HD DVR? Thank you."
Pretty simple and straight forward.
Anyway, after I called them back, it's like they coded my acct for the 10-250 deal. I repeated my request and he said something like "sure, let me check your acct and I'm sure you'll be very pleased with what we have to offer."

Bottom line: I haven't read one post (on the big thread) saying they emailed and were turned down. So do it. Now. Go.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I will have to give that a try. I am not going to keep calling them... I even told the lady when I called before they have my number and if they want to keep me on baord they need to call me. So I guess we will find out what happens.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Just sent off the email.

If this doesn't do the trick I am going to go ahead and change to cable or dish I guess. I hate to have to do that but they both have offered me HD-DVRs for free. And cheaper service for the same channels. And when the Series 3 comes out, my cable company will be a perfect choice to use it.

Not ot mention the fact that the cable companies SD programming looks much better on my TV than the DTV SD content does.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

rkester said:


> Just sent off the email.
> 
> If this doesn't do the trick I am going to go ahead and change to cable or dish I guess. I hate to have to do that but they both have offered me HD-DVRs for free. And cheaper service for the same channels. And when the Series 3 comes out, my cable company will be a perfect choice to use it.
> 
> Not ot mention the fact that the cable companies SD programming looks much better on my TV than the DTV SD content does.


If you want DVR service think hard before switching to DISH. Until they settle up with TiVo I would not be rushing into their arms as they could be forced to turn off their DVR service -- even if only temporarily -- until the chips have all fallen.

I can't comment on the possibility of cable and how good or bad their DVR may be, though I don't think they are in any danger of being sued out of the business by TiVo.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

rkester said:


> Just sent off the email.
> 
> If this doesn't do the trick I am going to go ahead and change to cable or dish I guess. I hate to have to do that but they both have offered me HD-DVRs for free. And cheaper service for the same channels. And when the Series 3 comes out, my cable company will be a perfect choice to use it.
> 
> Not ot mention the fact that the cable companies SD programming looks much better on my TV than the DTV SD content does.


What number are you calling? If your not calling retention at 800-824-9081, you are talking to the wrong people.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I always call retention anytime i need something. I get right thru to a person and they almost always help me to my satisfaction.

Except this last call. Where I was told the offer for the free HD-DVR didnt exist, which means they lied to me. OR every single one of the people here have lied about getting it free and I doubt that.

I've used the local cable's HD DVR, while its not tivo, it does work well enough and would tide me over until I could get a S3 unit.

ONly reason I consider DISH is their huge selection of HD content NOW. DTV claims they will have over 200 HD channels (i was told this) by the end of 2007. But thats a year and 4 months away... an eternity in my book.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Got an email response. Says someone is going to call me to see what they can do. Hoping for the best. if not, Im sticking to my guns.


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

finaldiet said:


> I was checking out the Sony 50 in. SXRD. SWEET!!


My wife says that every time we turn ours on! (and about 20-30 times during the games on sunday...)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow I when I called to inquire about it they were really nice and gave me the $250 off, 6 months of HD package for free. I bought the unit yesterday at BB when I got home I called retention to setup install which is now on the 23rd. The guy was real cool and at the end of the call he offered me in addition to what I was already going to get 6 months of HBO for free. 

I then was looking on the other site to specifically read and talk about the HR20 and noticed that Value Electronics is selling the HR20 for $299 so I ordered one through them. Robert says they are shipping today and I will just take the one I got yesterday back to BB. So basically I ended up with

$299
-$250 DTV credit
-$60 6 months HD programming
-$72 HBO for 6 months

I came out $83 ahead. I am very happy.


----------



## gidoc (Oct 1, 2005)

Just called 800-824-9081 and got myself an HD-DVR for $19.95. I used a similar ploy as OP's telling her that I just bought two new HDTV's and needed two tuners. I have been with DirectTv since 1996 and still has a 2 year commitment from March when I got 2 free HDVR2's. I did not even ask for the discount. She offerred a second HD tuner with no PVR for free but I did not bite. This was my third call in a month and the first CSR's I spoke with did not budge on the $399 price.


----------



## JeffGrimes (Nov 2, 2000)

gidoc said:


> Just called 800-834-9081 and got myself an HD-DVR for $19.95. I used a similar ploy as OP's telling her that I just bought two new HDTV's and needed two tuners. I have been with DirectTv since 1996 and still has a 2 year commitment from March when I got 2 free HDVR2's. I did not even ask for the discount. She offerred a second HD tuner with no PVR for free but I did not bite. This was my third call in a month and the first CSR's I spoke with did not budge on the $399 price.


Just called this number...and I got some message about 10-10-15-800, Nevada directory assistance for $10/call.

Either your spammin...or a number is rong...

Let me know, eh...I'm willing to give this a try


----------



## JeffGrimes (Nov 2, 2000)

JeffGrimes said:


> Just called this number...and I got some message about 10-10-15-800, Nevada directory assistance for $10/call.
> 
> Either your spammin...or a number is rong...
> 
> Let me know, eh...I'm willing to give this a try


Retention is 824, not 834.

I called...and they aren't offering anything free...My bill is nowhere near $100/monthly...and I guess that means they can take me or leave me.

She offered $100 off the $399 HD DVR....which she said was DISCOUNTED LEASE RATE...regular price is $749.

Brooke was the CSR, and she outright lied about the deals being given...Even mentioned that TivoCommunity is a non-sanctioned website...and can't help me.

Hurry up Comcast...Its time to [email protected]


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Yep, i was lied to as well since we all know that the freebie deal does exist.

Havent heard from anyone since the email they sent me. im sure if they called they gave up on my answering machine since hte message is very long ddesigned to scare away anyone who isnt truly interested in calling me.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

rkester said:


> Yep, i was lied to as well since we all know that the freebie deal does exist.


Since I started this thread, I guess I feel some obligation to weigh in here....and first of all...for the record...my only affiliation with D* is that I have been a customer for about 9 years.....a very satisfied customer...but only a customer.

That being said...I don't know that you were lied to...it may very well be that the offer which was made to me, may have had resticitions associated with it related to account specifics...years with D*, number of receivers activated, whether or not you purchase the HD package...who knows....

I find it hard to believe that there is an offer out there for whch you are qualified, but the rep with whom you spoke decided to lie to you and tell you that the offer didn't exist....

but what the heck do I know.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I've been with them for 10 years. I am an HD package subscriber. I have had the plus package and HBO at least the whole time. Had starz for many years.

There are some who argue that they don't owe anyone anything, but i disagree.

I paid $500 for my first dish/receiver. I've had to purchase a new dish and receivers myself to get updated equipment when they refused. I have put up with poor quality on the SD channels. I have put up with receivers dying and being replaced over and over. I've put up with their poor quality HD channels both in selection and actual picture quality.

10 years is a long time to be loyal and I dont think I am asking anything out of the ordinary. I'm simply asking them to do me up right.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

rkester said:


> When I called for HD originally I tried and tried and got no love from DTV. When i set my father up 6 months ago with HD, no love.
> 
> But this time I have an ultimatum and Im sticking to it even if it means I have to find a new tv service.
> 
> Just talking in this thread about it is makign my stomach upset. Can someoen else call in my place and hook me up please?


I have been with DirecTV for 8 years. Called retention, told them I was adding another HDTV to my system, and asked, "Do I have to _pay_ for another HR10-250?"

The CSR in retention said, "just a minute," came back in less than a minute and said, "I will have to charge you $19.95." My reply: "Hook me up!" and it was delivered and installed the next Sunday (my choice of day).

I might add that I've never paid a bill late, and have Total Choice Plus and HBO. That's all. No sports package, monthly bill around $72.00 plus tax.

Thinking now about a third HDTV. Wonder if I can pull this off again?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Thats why I am not happy. You call, bam get hooked right up.

I call, get lied to and told they have no deal like that. :/


----------



## gidoc (Oct 1, 2005)

Sorry for the typo. The number is 824 not 834. I corrected the post above.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

rkester said:


> ....I'm simply asking them to do me up right.


Maybe they are!


----------



## ronwoods (Mar 13, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> Best offer I got was $100 off either the HR10 or HR20, which wasn't yet available when I called. I'm still trying to decide which one I want. As of now I'm leaning towards the HR20 just to have the option for whatever new channels become available in mpeg-4 only. Maybe when I call back they'll have a better offer.


All you really have to do is complain that new customers are getting them for free and that you might consider changing providers if they don't give you the same deal a new customer gets. I got the same song and dance, "We can give you a $100 off" and I chewed right back saying I have been a customer for years and if you are giving away devices to new customers and not me, perhaps I should look elsewhere. I was then asked to hold on and forwarded to another department where they promptly offered me the $19.95 shipping and handling fee. I got the HD10-250 and the 5 LNB dish within 1 week.


----------



## KSbugeater (Jan 26, 2006)

_Are_ new customers getting them for free? What number are they calling?


----------



## chuck p (Sep 13, 2006)

I just got off the phone with directv and was given 179.99 credit and 1 year of hd programing total cost was 120.00 plus 19.99 shipping does this sound like a good deal?
Chuck


----------



## chupathingy77 (Sep 13, 2006)

I just finished with a CSR and got an HR-20 for 19.99 with 4 months HD programming. I really think it matters how long you have been with Directv. After he gave me my order confirmation he said "Thanks for you years of service and I hope we can continue that service for years to come!"


----------



## Fezmid (Dec 6, 2001)

I just called, but wasn't able to get a free HD-TiVo  Best I was offered was $299, and he told me I'd probably be better off just buying it at Best Buy or something. Then when I mentioned I wanted the TiVo (like the one I already had), he said they couldn't guarantee which one I would get even if I ordered from them. 

He was very helpful though - explained MPEG4, talked about BUDs, 5-LNB dishes, where to go to look for the HD-TiVos (NewEgg, ebay, etc), and even explained the difference between owned and leased boxes that they're doing now. But no love for free, oh well. Guess I'll hold off on upgrading my TV...

I thought I might have some luck since I'm a ST subscriber, been with 'em since '99, and just did the "refer a friend" thing this month. Guess not.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I e-mailed, returned their call and got one for (Free) $19.95. I need two, but the CSR said that they only give away one HD-DVR. Now I need to figure how to get a nice discount in getting the second unit. Any ideas?

BTW- I thought it was funny when the CSR rattled off all the terms and fine print including 'All sales are final after installation.' But hey- didn't he just tell me that this is a 'Lease?' Tada-wiggle room!


----------



## Shredfest (Jan 24, 2002)

Playdoh said:


> Bottom line: I haven't read one post (on the big thread) saying they emailed and were turned down. So do it. Now. Go.


My friend e-mailed, got a call the next day, and could only get them down to $199, $10 off TC for 12 months, free HD package for 4 months, and up to two premium channels for $2/month for 6 months (which he wasn't interested in). No freebie for him...


----------



## myboyblue (Jul 17, 2006)

I got offered a HD DVR on my first call to retention. I asked for the HR10 and they said they couldn't promise a HR10. Also wouldn't budge on any other freebies. I declined and then called back the next day. I was offered an HR10, 6 months of free SHO, $10 off HBO for 6 months, Free OTA, and 4 months of HD for free. I don't think there's any trick to it, just have to luck out with a cooperative CSR.

I've been with DTV since the late 90's and I do have the Sunday Ticket.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I got an email back from them (DTV) regarding me asking last night via email why the hell they hadn't called. They claim they have called but were unable to reach me. 

DUH! I told them the # was an answering machine, it was VERY LONG, and they had to stick around thru the whole boring message (it gets rid of the many collection and junk calls I get) and LEAVE A MESSAGE FOR ME. I went ahead and gave them my mobile # hoping maybe their excuses wll stop. But I am getting very tired of this game I am being forced to play just to get what others have gotten no problems.

That $800 S3 and the local cable company are looking pretty damn good right now. I know, going in the opposite direction. But at this point I'm so frustrated I'd find a way to invest in DTV just to bring their stock down or fire everyone just to get some form of satisfaction.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I can not believe the problems you are having. 

I just called said that I had just bought and HDTV and wonder what their services are. I then told them I have two of the TiVo units and am very happy and could not imagine life without a DVR and do they make something like that for HD? I basically played dumb. But the whole time I was really, really nice. When they told me about the HD DVR I asked them if it was free and they said no then I retorted with the fact that I got an offer in the mail for Dish with a free HD DVR for switching. That is when they said well we could give you a $250 credit and free install. I told them that was worth it to stay with DirecTV. I then asked about the HD package and they said it was $10 a month to which I said wow I already pay$xxx I really do not want to add to that are there any free HD channels like locals? They said no but they could give me the HD package for 6 months to try out. And that was that.

Then when I called for install I called retention and he just came out and said he could give me HBO free for 6 months since my install date was set to more than 7 days out. 

Honestly I think the key is to be calm and nice. Oh and play dumb.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I have called them many times, always been calm.

The last time I wasnt so calm. I wanted to strangle that lying girl on the phone.

Is that so wrong?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

rkester said:


> I have called them many times, always been calm.
> 
> The last time I wasnt so calm. I wanted to strangle that lying girl on the phone.
> 
> Is that so wrong?


Well I did get the run around about 5 or 6 times before I got the person that gave me all of the above.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I figure 10 years x $50 a month = $6000

My bills been $60 or so a month most of that time so its more like $7000 or so they have gotten from me over the last 10 years for monthly service.

Add to that the $500+ I paid for my first dish/receiver. And $100+ for the pair of receivers I got last time.

Thats Over $7500 paid to them in 10 years.

THen theres the 10 or so people I have recommended to them who still have service with them. (My parents signed up when I did by my recommendation, their bill is loaded and avgs $100 a month with the PPVs my dad buys.) They pay $100 a person for that now. Thats $1000 credit i should have gotten over the years.

And they are being jerks about giving me an free HD-DVR? That will have to be replaced in a year with a newer unit supporting MP4?

I dont get it.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Yeah I know I was in the same boat but eventually I just got that one special CSR. 

I have recommended people but I did for the $50 credit and now they give you $100. 

Oh and the HR20-700 is mpeg4.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Just got a response to my last email. They acknowledged the new # to call and are supposed to be taking action to call me. I gave them a little math update and asked why this is all so difficult.

Not like Im asking them to give me my service for free for a year. Just asking for some equipment so I can enjoy the HD programming that is on at all wierd hours when i am not home.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

What I'd love to be able to do is give them a list of names of customers who have gotten the deal and promo codes or whatever to say "Hey, look, see, they got it, whats the problem here".

I'm really hoping they do see my point and take care of me. I'd like to be able to come back here and say I am happy again.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Well, I called retention last night too. The gal I talked to said that they no longer handle the 10-250, I asked if she could check and see if they had any left in the pipeline. She said that she could not do that, but put me on the infamous two minute hold while she checked "something". Got back on and said sorry, that's it we only have the HDVR20 now, we stopped carrying the Tivo model. 

Then I tried the number that they gave most of us to call since we were such good customers, the thing had me on hold for about ten minutes before I hung up, but not after I had to go through that damned "voice activated" phone tree BS.
So I tried the email approach, we'll see what happens there.

She asked where I heard about the shipping only sales price and I told her on line, and she asked if it was the DTV website, told her no it was a tivo forum.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

When you guys score a free HD DVR are you getting the AT9 and all switches necessary or just the DVR?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> When you guys score a free HD DVR are you getting the AT9 and all switches necessary or just the DVR?


all of it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

mwhip said:


> all of it.


Okay I just emailed them we will see what happens.

P.S. can you keep your existing receivers?? and will the HR10 still work with the new dish and switch?


----------



## Jaigo (Apr 14, 2002)

i got mine with no problem. I think it has to do with what type of customer you are. I have been with Directv before it was called Directv and I have never been late. I was offered the free HD DVR right off the bat. Plus free shipping.


----------



## elvisfan (Jan 10, 2002)

Let me add my story to the litany of those in this thread. I just got off the phone with Customer Retention (1-800-824-9081). First time I have called them regarding this offer. I followed the same protocol as some of the other posters on here, and told the rep that I had just bought a second HDTV and was interested in getting a new HD-DVR. He proceeded to explain to me about the new MPEG-4 compression, 5-LNB dishes, etc., and said that as a matter of fact, *starting today*, they had a special deal for existing long-time customers like myself (FYI - customer since 1998, Total Choice Plus and HBO, no sports packages, bill about $75 per month, never late on payment). He said he could send me (lease, not own) the HR20 for the asking price of $299, and issue my account a credit for $200 (effectively making the cost $99) plus $19.95 s/h. This would also come with the 5-LNB dish, all necessary equipment (including a multiswitch), and free install. It would also require a 2 year committment.

I said that sounded great, but I had read on a couple of sites on the Internet that people were getting this same deal for only the $19.95 shipping. He gave me the usual spiel that of course those sites were not official Directv sites, but that he might be able to do something, if I could bear with him for just a minute. He then began typing, and a few seconds later replied that the deal most people were getting was related to the NFL Season Ticket, but that because I was such a good, long-term customer, he would be able to offer me the same deal, without having to subscribe to NFLST. I said thanks, I will take it, and my install is scheduled for next Thursday. All in all, a relatively painless experience, and although I couldn't get another HR10 (I asked), I am very happy with the result. I think the keys to getting a satisfactory result, based on my experience this time and the few other times I have called Directv, is (1) be courteous to the rep, (2) be a long-time Directv customer (although admittedly I don't know exactly what qualifies as "long-time"), and (3) be persistent.

I am actually looking forward to seeing and trying out the HR20, and because it will be on my secondary HDTV, (my primary HDTV has the HR10) I don't really think it will be that big of an issue. Good luck.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Argh. Im happy for you seriously but hearing that yet another person got it and I didnt justmakes me fume more.

How long you been with DTV? Whats you bill avg?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh I have been with DTV since '98 and average $70


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I seem to remmber from a poll i posted here that many of us DTV customers had been with for 7-11 years.

I had a full plate with them for a long time, I think my bill was 80-90 for a long time. I turned off Cinemax, Showtime, and kept HBO and Starz on for ages, then shut off Starz when my money got tight here.

I've had some shutoffs over the years, couldnt avoid it, since electricity is more important. But the bills haev never gone more than a week unpaid. Usually no more than a day.

Just because I dont like sports and dont want to subsribe to their overpriced sunday ticket i am being punished.

My last email to them was a bit more aggressive and had some angry tones in it. Im just not feeling the love here and its building up inside me. Esp as more of you say you got the deal right off the bat.

Am I wrong to think as a 10 year customer I should expect some kind of action on their part to keep me on board?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

rkester said:


> I seem to remmber from a poll i posted here that many of us DTV customers had been with for 7-11 years.
> 
> I had a full plate with them for a long time, I think my bill was 80-90 for a long time. I turned off Cinemax, Showtime, and kept HBO and Starz on for ages, then shut off Starz when my money got tight here.
> 
> ...


For whatever reason, you've been flagged, and if you are serious about leaving you probably should. I'm not passing judgement, on either you or Directv, but with all the problems you've been having, you're definitely justified in leaving. They obviously don't value your business.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

it certainly appears that way doesnt it stiffi.

I am going to call one more time and then I am taking action. I have tried to be patient. I really have.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

rkester said:


> ....I've had some shutoffs over the years, couldnt avoid it, since electricity is more important. But the bills haev never gone more than a week unpaid. Usually no more than a day......


OK, its been said several times here that in order to be on the "short list" for this promo one of the criteria is to have never been late making payments. But based upon your statement it sounds like you fail this test, so that's probably why you're not getting the "love". Kinda like stepping out on the wife, " never gone more than a week unpaid. Usually no more than a day" doesn't pass the test!  
But good luck!


----------



## txcas (Mar 18, 2003)

I just called retention and told them that I needed an HD DVR for a new TV. The very nice lady that answered the phone checked on her system and the best she could do was $99 plus a $19.95 service fee and that included a new 5 lnb dish. I told her that I wanted it and when she started placing the order she got a pop up on her system telling her that I should also upgrade my two HR10-250. I played dumb and asked why and how much was going to cost me. She tried to explain that while my HR10s will be able to do what they do now, they will not be able to get future HD programing coming over the new 5 lnb dish. She told me that since she quoted me $99 for the HR20, she will upgrade the HR10s for $99 each. To make a long story short, I got three HR20s for the price of one.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

On the phone now with "Hillary". She has been very sweet. Ive been very nice and trying to be cute and funny. Getting an acceptable deal... Not exactly what I wanted but ultimately going to be cheaper in the long run.

Getting the new HD-DVR (available today) for $299 + $19.95 S/H and getting a $250 credit instantly. $10 off my programing for a year. SHO for free for 6 months.

Told her I need it installed before FireFly starts on the 24th but not sure if that will happen. She did add a note to my account that I need a FireFly fan to do the install. lol.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

rkester said:


> On the phone now with "Hillary". She has been very sweet. Getting an acceptable deal... Not exactly what I wanted but ultimately going to be cheaper in the long run.


What are you getting?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Finally. REsults.

Feeling better now. Like I said, she was very nice and friendly, she understood what I had to say and listened to me and my needs.

I am guessing based on how the conversation went, and the fact that the HR20 launched today, that I was being "put off" so that they could get me into an HD20 instead of the HR10.

Its not a tivo based unit (pout) but its a DVR and that's something.

I did ask when the 150 nationals are going to launch. She said she did not know but guessed they would launch them in groups of like 30 at a time over the course of next year.

Install date is currently the 27th. But as said above, she put me into the queue for openings before the 24th when FireFly launched on UHD. I am hoping I'll get an installer who's a fan and helps to hook me up browncoat stylee.

And now its time to go home.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

rkester said:


> .... Getting an acceptable deal... Not exactly what I wanted but .....Getting the new HD-DVR (available today) for $299 + $19.95 S/H and getting a $250 credit instantly. $10 off my programing for a year. SHO for free for 6 months.....


So $299, plus $19.95 minus $250 instant credit, minus $120 (twelve months at $10), equals a net negative cost of $51.05 that's $71.00 better than what you have been chasing for days!


----------



## BillsIn05 (Aug 14, 2006)

I recieved an email from Direct TV today saying the new HD DVR was avail. So I called Retention and was offered the box for 299+Shipping. I told her I couldnt do it so she said seeing I was a customer since Primestar that she would credit it me all of it back besides the shipping and handling. So of course I said yes and then she tossed in free HD package for 4 or 6 months dont recall which. Install coming on Tuesday.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Congrats rkester!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Well my email attempt wasn't so good. They wrote back telling about the equipment that was available and that I could upgrade mine once HD locals were offered in my area... oh well


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

FYI the new box price is $299 standard. A bit easier to swallow than the last ones price. And they are being somewhat liberal with the $250 credit.

kamazie - my locals arent here yet bt they gave me the deal anyway. so im read for the 150+ HD channels they are promising next year.

willardcpa - yes, it was ultimately a great deal. all things considered. I was jsut trying originally to not have to fork over a dime upfront. but this will work out nicely.

the only thing I dont know is how the pricing is going to change as they add more HD nationals.

i also complained about the TNT-HD thing. she seemed to think that wouldnt be an issue as they had more sats and the newer channels going.

wish me luck on getting a firefly fan installer who sees my note in the computer and gets me a unit sooner than the 27th


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone who is getting the new unit get them to email you the instructions for it? the gal who helped me said she sent them but they never arrived in my email box. I wonder if they are on the site to DL yet.

just answered my own question. heres the link to the PDF for those interested:
http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/060508HR20UserGuidev1_0b.pdf


----------



## rhyno (Sep 14, 2006)

New to the site, said the smae thing in another thread. Thank you all for the information you have supplied the last year or two. I have been able to get so many deals, and stay on top of the newest technologies. 

I think I can answer a question or two here. 1st, my story.

I called today to see what kind of deal I could get on a new hd-dvr. First gentleman I talked to was real nice, but not that knowledgable. he said he could get me the h20 fo $99 installed to replace my hr10. i told him I didn't want to replace it yet, just my h10. He said he thougt he could do that to, but needed to transfer me. I ended up getting cut off so i called back.

I then talked to this lady at retention who informed me I was able to upgrade as they have no hr10's and the h20's are not available in my area. She then said that when it does become available (beg. oct) it would be $99 to switch them out. I told her i didn't want to switch the hr10 and she said it would be $399 (when available) I told her the gentleman before said $299 before even offering me the $99 deal and she said I ws crazy. I hung up!

I decided to call back one more time a few minutes ago. I got ahold of the nicest, most knowledgable retention guy i have ever spoken with. Told me there were no more hr 10's but he could send me the h20 right now to replace the h10, but it would cost 99 to replace the hr10 with the hr20 . He then said, not to replace the hr10 yet, in which i told him that was what I had in mind to begin with. So.. I'm getting th hr20 for free (no shipping) with installation. Pretty cool..

On a side note, while I was talikng to the rep, i grilled him about everything. As far as the whole A list thing goes. He said it ws less than 1% of customers. Had to be with them at least 12 months. Spend a certain amount. The big one was to not call up every month asking for new programming. i think ST helps to.

I hope this helps. All I can say is keep calling until you get a good one

Ryan


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Man it sure sounds like it's impossible to get an HR10 from DirecTV now. I called Monday and retention assured me that I would be getting an HR10 this Saturday, but I don't have very high hopes.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Of course, they want you to use their own box not a tivo. I'd be willing to bet th eonly place you can find them reliably is stock in stores.


----------



## jasonp5 (Sep 23, 2003)

Before I start - Been a customer for 17 months, Total Choice (lowest) package w/ locals, DVR fee and 2 extra receivers. Bill is normally about $65.00. No sunday ticket, no movie channels.

This happened yesterday - Just got an HDTV so I called to see about getting a free HD DVR/TIVO (whichever they had). Called once in the morning and got $10 off a month for 6 months and HBO and showtime for $2 total...Was told I could get a free HD DVR if I signed up for the Sunday Ticket (balked at that and got the service upgrades and credits).

Called back an hour later and was told that I could get an HD DVR for $299 and I would get an instant credit of $100 along with $5 off a month for 12 months. Or if I wanted to go find an HD Tivo, they would apply the same credits and even install it for me with new dish...etc...I said, thanks, let me see what I can find...

Called a 3rd time (which I was hesitant on due to their notes and stuff). Was very polite and I actually mentioned the offer that the 2nd guy gave me, but this time I said: "Ironically I got off the phone with that gentleman and checked the mail and there was an offer for a free HD DVR if I sign up." I continued to explain that I love DTV and have no desire to leave, but what hoping that they could match the offer. The guy almost before I finished talking said no problem...Gave me an HD DVR and 4 free months of HD service. First install date wasn't until 10/6, but he escalated it so hopefully we can get it in sooner than that...He told me that based on my length of stay with DTV I was a premiere customer and eligible for all of the best offers. He did tell me however that a Free HD DVR wasn't something in his system, but was he was able to do was charge me $99.66 for it and then simply issue a $99.66 service credit to the account. Still had to pay the $19.99, but I wasn't going to push my luck (especially since after the first call I got the $10.00 monthly credit which paid for half of that basically...


----------



## njmurvin (Apr 17, 2003)

You guys must be living right . . . I just got off the phone with retention.

I should have been worried when someone answered the phone right off the bat.

I have TC Premiere, never missed a payment in something like 12 years with D*. I have 2 HDTivos and a SDTivo plus 2 regular receivers.

They would upgrade my current HR10 to an HR20 for $99, but I would have to send it back to them. I wanted to add the HR20 and the best he would go was $299 - $100 credit against my account. I did everything but beg. It really pisses me off that these glorified phone operators have that much power to wield. Maybe I will consider cable again.


----------



## njmurvin (Apr 17, 2003)

OK . . . this is ridiculous. Now I'm on the phone (hold) 10 minutes later with a guy who will give me the new HR20 for $299 minus $250 credit! That includes the new dish and install. I'm thinking that's the best I'm going to get - at least that's the most effort I'm willing to put into this. I'm keeping my HR10 in case I don't like the new DVR.

Now I'm off hold. Apparently, their computer won't accept the change and he's going to forward it to their back office for processing. He promised that I will get the deal, but they will have to call me to set it up. What a PITA!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

nj - thats what I got. make sure when they ask if that is OK if they can maybe do a little more. they shoudl throw in soem SHO and maybe a discount on the HD package.


----------



## chuck p (Sep 13, 2006)

chuck p said:


> I just got off the phone with directv and was given 179.99 credit and 1 year of hd programing total cost was 120.00 plus 19.99 shipping does this sound like a good deal?
> Chuck


Update ,just got off the phone and was able to get everything for free,new dish and installation plus 10.00 off for a year and the hd package for 4 mos.
chuck


----------



## bworrell (Mar 19, 2002)

DirecTV just came this morning to install (for free) my new HR20-700 & the new dish. Unfortunately the order didn't include the necessary multiswitch (I have a 4x8 and will need a 6x8 with the new dish) so I cancelled the order and need to call again.

I was also told that my diplexer for my OTA antenna to get local HD channels on my HR10-250 wouldn't work with the new dish. If so, that's going to be a problem... anyone know for sure?


----------



## Fezmid (Dec 6, 2001)

bworrell said:


> DirecTV just came this morning to install (for free) my new HR20-700 & the new dish. Unfortunately the order didn't include the necessary multiswitch (I have a 4x8 and will need a 6x8 with the new dish) so I cancelled the order and need to call again.
> 
> I was also told that my diplexer for my OTA antenna to get local HD channels on my HR10-250 wouldn't work with the new dish. If so, that's going to be a problem... anyone know for sure?


From what I've read here, the installer is correct - no diplexing with the new dishes because it uses the entire frequency of the cable (that's about as technical as I can get  ).

You need 6 cables off of the dish now? I thought it was still 4... That's going to be a problem for ME... No way to run cables from the roof to the basement anymore.  I knew I should've had a few more cables run when I had the chance...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I have gotten 2 calls so far from DTV telling me they cannot move my install forward. Which sucks because FireFly HD starts 3 days before my install date.

I'm going to need an evening of playing to figure out this HR20. I've DLed and read the manual and it looks different. Definately not a tivo.


----------



## sandyeggo (Sep 19, 2006)

Tonight I got for $50- 

HR20-700 installed
$10 off HD Programming for 4 months
$20 off my monthly bill for 6 months
Free Superfan to go with my NFL package


I was a customer for 4 years - i get premium channels and NFL / NHL every year. I am under no current contract (until this new deal was struck.)

I called customer retention - the rep started out @ $299, but i started reading him the messages right off of this board and he dropped price and gave up the freebies.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I just got the dish and HR20 and necessary switches for $104.. October 5th install!


----------



## german72 (May 16, 2005)

Today I sent Directv an email message asking for the new hr20 receiver and the at9 dish for free.
They called tonight and offered me what I requested for $99.00. I refused and the sales person stated if $99. was stopping me, he would wave it.
I had to pay $126.09 on my credit card and he said that it would be credited to my account this evening.
Install should be this Thursday.
I shall post back when done and or if there are problems.

I just checked my Directv account and the $126.09 was credited so the entire unit, etc. was free.

Mike

Mike


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Got a call about bumping my install to a closer date, no go. :/ Looks like I will miss not be recording any of the new shows premieres in HD or FireFly in HD until the 27th.

Oh well, at least I can soon enough. So tired of SD content.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Got a call earlier, they had an opening in the morning between 8 and noon. Woot. I hope the guy has everything he needs and it goes smoothly.

Now we need to start crossing our fingers for the OTA in the HD20 to be activated!


----------



## dlmerchant (Feb 15, 2004)

I called customer retention beginning of September, and was immediately offered the HR10-250 for a $19.95 handling charge. It did not require any negotiation. I have been a DirecTV customer since 1997, but only have Total Choice Plus and HBO. However, DirecTV showed up Wednesday with an HD20 and new 5LNB Dish, and indicated that the HR10 is no longer available. I have a total of (8)-TiVo's, including (2) HR10-250's. I can honestly tell you that the new user interface on the HD20 is very frustrating to use. My kids are having a very tough time with the new user interface. Bottom line -- I will ultimately cancel my DirecTV account if I'm forced to move to this new platform. Keep you HR10-250's as long as you can!


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

dlmerchant said:


> I called customer retention beginning of September, and was immediately offered the HR10-250 for a $19.95 handling charge. It did not require any negotiation. I have been a DirecTV customer since 1997, but only have Total Choice Plus and HBO. However, DirecTV showed up Wednesday with an HD20 and new 5LNB Dish, and indicated that the HR10 is no longer available. I have a total of (8)-TiVo's, including (2) HR10-250's. I can honestly tell you that the new user interface on the HD20 is very frustrating to use. My kids are having a very tough time with the new user interface. Bottom line -- I will ultimately cancel my DirecTV account if I'm forced to move to this new platform. Keep you HR10-250's as long as you can!


They had to have installed the new Zinwell ms for you, yes? You obviously didn't have any diplexed OTA?


----------



## jaguar325 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have been reading this thread with great curiosity. Opinions and insights would be most appreciated. 

Background: DTV customer for 11 years with $100/mo monthly billing.. don't ask for a lot, pay on time. Until a few weeks ago, was limping along with a V1 Tivo, R15 and a Samsung HD receiver (used with a bigscreen HDTV). Got a new HD LCD set recently and bought one of the last HR10-250's left at Best Buy. Comparing my use of the HR10-250 to the Samsung, it is clear that having a DVR helps maximize the amount of the HD programming you get to watch (since channel availability is still so limited). I do use OTA for locals (Minneapolis area) and it works fine.

The opinions I am hoping to get have to do with whether this is a good time to press DTV for something. I got nothing from them on the recent HR10-250 purchase (fortunately, I at least got 10% off from BBY). What I am thinking about is replacing the Samsung with a DVR. It sounds like, unless I go on the open market for an HR10-250, the HD20 is my only option. Would they be likely to make me a deal on one if all I want is the receiver? As mentioned above, I am happy with my OTA reception so don't have a big need to swap out my dish. Plus, I do a little diplexing and would rather avoid having to move away from that setup right now. I am not even sure whether my area locals are available off sat yet.. from reading posts here, I am not seeing any other reason to swap out the dish right now. So, the question boils down to (I think): should I see if they'll swing me some kind of deal now on HD20 only or wait until there is a more compelling reason to swap the dish and try to get them both in the same transaction? Until it literally will not work, I have no interest in giving up my HR10-250 for the HD20. Like a lot of other people, I have used the new DTV interface and remote.. it leaves a lot to be desired and my wife refuses to use it altogether.

Thanks!


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Sir_whinealot said:


> They had to have installed the new Zinwell ms for you, yes? You obviously didn't have any diplexed OTA?


I think you can still diplex in an OTA signal after the multiswitch as long as it's on a line not running to an MPEG 4 receiver.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, the installer is finally here. Why do DTV's installers have to be difficult? The guy didn't want to install the newer dish, even tho I was told they were going to so I'd be ready for the new HD content when it was available.

He also said the new satellites are up and not turned on, which I don't believe is correct. According to DTV, they launch next year.

Let's hope he does a better job on the install than he does with his customer interaction.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Finally he is done and gone. And he left a big mess everywhere. Wires, packaging, snipped plastic zipties all over my lawn, driveway, neighbors yard, etc. And he left a big spool of cable. Sloppy.

Plus the guy was clueless about so many things. had no clue about the OTA not working yet on the HR20 etc. Kept telling me the HD nationals are 2+ years away, etc.

Does DTV educate theri installers?

Now I just have to figure out the stupid interface, how to set a Season Pass etc.


----------



## jjn (Jan 10, 2006)

DLiquid said:


> I think you can still diplex in an OTA signal after the multiswitch as long as it's on a line not running to an MPEG 4 receiver.


Yes, after the multiswitch and only to a non-mpeg4 receiver.
Look at the second page here http://www.satelliteinstaller.com/My eBooks/DirecTV_6X8_M-Sat_M-Switch-2.pdf


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

So what do you guys think about the new HR-20? Is it as intuitive as the Tivo? I tried HD Cable from Cablevision and their interface was just horrid.. I'm trying to get a good deal on two units from Retention and this is the best they could come up with after 2 calls:

I can upgrade one unit from them for $99, but have to buy my second unit from a store since they're not allowed to sell me more than one HD DVR every 6 months.

They'll give me:

$200 instant credit to the account
$10 a month credit for 1 yr (=$120)

They wouldn't give me any additional credits, she said "I'm only permitted to give you up to $200 in credits, and really I shouldn't have gone above $150"

So I'm trying to decide whether to take it or cancel and go with digital cable. Anyone have any thoughts?
-Keith


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Think of it? Mmm, well aside from the bugs, lack of some features, the corrupted recordings, the "Series Link" not catching new episodes all the time, the OTA tuner not being turned on, the bugs, its great.


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

rkester said:


> Think of it? Mmm, well aside from the bugs, lack of some features, the corrupted recordings, the "Series Link" not catching new episodes all the time, the OTA tuner not being turned on, the bugs, its great.


Lol.. Care to go into some detail? I have no idea what a "Series Link" is, don't care about the OTA tuner... not sure what bugs you're referring to... I'm just trying to decide whether or not up upgrade.. actually I'm thinking now screw it.. and just take what they're offering.. only buy one unit.. I get to keey my Tivo anyway since I own it.. and get the best of both worlds.. Is it true though that now it requires 6 cables?? I already have 4 coming in through my window.. and it seems Radio Shack stopped selling the flat satellite cable that you use to go through the windows... Anyone know if the DirecTV installer has that stuff? I'm not allowed to let them drill through the walls where I live. Also, can you use the HR-250 with the HR-20? I've seen conflicting reports of this on here so not sure what to believe.
-Keith


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Go here to read all about the issues, good and bad.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112

Series Link = Season Pass in Tivo speak

Ive used mine with an H10 but not a H20. No problems but only used the two together for a few days.

# of lines it needs, I have 3 in use. 1 for the computerroom source, 2 for the HR20's 2 tuners. Has room for 1 more on the switch in mine but not run anywhere.

Not sure on the flat stuff. As long as its HQ RG6, it should work with this unit. Should be able to just reuse your old stock?


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

rkester said:


> Go here to read all about the issues, good and bad.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112
> 
> Series Link = Season Pass in Tivo speak
> ...


Does the lack of dual buffers bother _you _ at all? This seemed like such a big deal to me, I think I'd really miss it.


----------



## MikeHDTulsa (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi,

I just had 2 HR20-700 installed friday and the new dish. The dish still only has 4 wires coming off of it even though it is looking at 5 sats. The 2 HR20-700's are working fine with my 2 Hr10-250's.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Me, not really. I only used them a fw times at friends houses. But I am sure if it were implimented, I would love it.

For now I just hit record on anything I want to jump between and use the MyVOD list to hop backa nd forth. More annoyed with the local OTA input not working yet. I need my local HD channels, dyin here with SD content.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

rkester and I have talked in PM and on dbstalk about it. We both had issues at first but mine were cleared up with the latest software release. The good news is that the developers read dbstalk and they get out patches quickly. I have had two in the 3 weeks I have had mine. Now some people like rkester still have issues some of us the issues have been cleared up. OTA is going to be turned on this month or next. 

My advice is this:

1. Call DirecTV ensure what locals you will get in HD. I am in Dallas and get all but The CW and that is supposed to happen soon. some people get only 2 or 3 and the rest are coming and some people get all locals. 

2. Make sure you have a back up device for the time being. I left both of my R10's plugged in and use them as backup for the HR20. I only use the HR20 to record HD anyway. 

If $99 sounds ok to deal with some of the issues for a little while until they get it all cleared up I so go for it. If not keep an eye on the dbstalk board and wait until the box is solid before jumping in.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah, pretty much you gotta decide if you want to deal with issues or wait. For me, the HD content I get to record is worth the troubles. However I do think thye released it too soon. I say abother 6 months and it would have been solid.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

They can make it solid via software updates to so hopefully everything will work out.


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok, so aside from bugs... can anyone give an opinion of the interface vs. Tivo's as far as ease of use? Am I better off trying to hunt down another Tivo somewhere? or am I SOL anyway since the HD data stream for it is going to go away?
-Keith


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

That link I gave has thread wiht comparisons etc.

But to summarize IMHO... its different than tivo's GUI in most ways. but if you are used to a DTV settop box, you will find it easy to figure out most things. Makes some things like season passes a matter of 2 button presses on a program in the guide. but searching is a pain I think.

Overall, its not bad. BUt its no tivo.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Except for Wishlists and thumbs up and down I think the interface is slick. I like that you can look at the guide while viewing a program and it just shrinks it and puts it in the corner. The menu is better and everything is just faster.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Keith Elkin said:


> Ok, so aside from bugs... can anyone give an opinion of the interface vs. Tivo's as far as ease of use? Am I better off trying to hunt down another Tivo somewhere? or am I SOL anyway since the HD data stream for it is going to go away?
> -Keith


Here's an interesting read (checkout post #4):

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315092


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Fezmid said:


> You need 6 cables off of the dish now? I thought it was still 4... That's going to be a problem for ME... No way to run cables from the roof to the basement anymore.  I knew I should've had a few more cables run when I had the chance...


Only 4 cables are required.


----------



## Savageone79 (Oct 31, 2004)

So this free or $99 deal is everyone getting it as a lease only or to own it? Also is everyone else being required to sign a 2 year contract? If not can you tell me the specifics of your deal? Thanks!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Savageone79 said:


> So this free or $99 deal is everyone getting it as a lease only or to own it? Also is everyone else being required to sign a 2 year contract? If not can you tell me the specifics of your deal? Thanks!


All DirecTV equipment now at a reduced price is lease.  

And yes they will require a 2 year extension.


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

Well, here's what I ended up with after 3 calls:

$99 Upgrade from my HR-250 but I get to keep it
$200 credit to account
$10 credit per month on bill for 12 months
6 Months free Showtime (no HBO)
4 Months free HD package

I get the 5 lmb dish for free, Install is set for 10/21. So it appears it pays to keep calling back and speaking to other people and doing the "Let me think about it and call back". For one unit this is more than reasonable, heck.. it's like they're paying me to upgrade at this point. One weird thing though.. they never once mentioned anything about be obligated for another 2 years. Did they goof? Or am I going to wind up signing something when the installer comes?


----------



## oiler_head (Jul 8, 2003)

Keith Elkin said:


> One weird thing though.. they never once mentioned anything about be obligated for another 2 years. Did they goof? Or am I going to wind up signing something when the installer comes?


I think they will automatically re-up you when the equipment is activated.

I call D* to inquire about the Hr20 and the CSR noted that I have a commitment until sometime in 08. I had activated a secondhand SD receiver earlier this year but with the numerous calls I made to D* they never made any mention that I would be extending my commitment (I previously had none).


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Yep, getting anything from them now adds at least a 1yr commitment to your service. They usually mention it, but I think its implied now. So unless they specifically say you don't have to reup for 2 years or whatever you can assume you do/did.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Ok, I decided to call today regarding the dropouts. As soon as I was connected to a regular CSR, and explained the situation, she immediately transferred me to a DVR specialist. 
I explained the situation to the DVR specialist and he told me the 6.3 update was supposed to fix the audio dropouts. I think he was referring to the HDMI problem, which is not the case here, I don't even use HDMI. Anyways, he told me that a wourkaround was to not record in DD and to select PCM as the output. I replied that was not a viable solution. He offered to replace my unit with another HR10. I asked him to explain why they would replace hardware when the issue really is pointing towards a software problem with 6.3 since the audio problems did not exist prior to the upgrade. We went back and forth a bit on whether this was a known issue or not. He changed his story a couple of times, first I was the first person to report it, then he would say they are aware of the issue.
It was a professional conversation, I never got irate, I just asked him some tough questions to see what informtaion I could get out of him. He started to get frustrated and told me that I was asking too many questions that he didn't know the answer to and the only option he had was to replace the unit. I asked him if I could speak with somebody who could answer all of my questions and he replied that I would have to contact TiVo because it was their software.
At this point I decided to contact retention and see what they could do. The lady was very nice and listened to my story of the conversation I just had with the DVR specialist, and she said they would replace the unit with the HR20 and waive the $99 upgrade fee.


----------

